# Pompano fishing after Hurricane Matthew



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## HdManagement (Sep 24, 2016)

Caught this yesterday.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0Jb_shzp_xVMW9xVkZtSnl0X0k/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0Jb_shzp_xVYmxydUF5X1R1N1E/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

HdManagement said:


> Caught this yesterday.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0Jb_shzp_xVMW9xVkZtSnl0X0k/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0Jb_shzp_xVYmxydUF5X1R1N1E/view?usp=drivesdk


Nice . . . Has the fishing recovered, following Matthew ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## HdManagement (Sep 24, 2016)

Not sure, seen a few on the beach fishing this morning. I didn't put in, had other business. But, planning to this eveneing.


----------



## HdManagement (Sep 24, 2016)

Got this about an hour ago.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0Jb_shzp_xVOHR3V2J1Qm1QWTQ/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0Jb_shzp_xVOHR3V2J1Qm1QWTQ/view?usp=drivesdk

Guess I will try again in the morning.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I lived in Venice FL. for 15 years. I really liked fishing for pompano.












View attachment 26770


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi ez2cadave, which pier are you fishing at?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Khondker said:


> Hi ez2cdave, which pier are you fishing at?


The pier in that video is Anglin's Pier in Fort Lauderdale, FL . . . Not my video !

Tight Lines !


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

ez2cdave said:


> The pier in that video is Anglin's Pier in Fort Lauderdale, FL . . . Not my video !
> 
> Tight Lines !


Thanks a lot.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

andypat said:


> I lived in Venice FL. for 15 years. I really liked fishing for pompano.
> View attachment 26754
> View attachment 26762
> View attachment 26770


Seeing those Pomps by the flounder really makes them look...tasty!


----------

